#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Κατάλογοι Αρχείων >  > > >  >  >  Downloads - Εκτιμήσεις-Πραγματογνωμοσύνες-Διαχείριση έργων

## eMichanikos.gr

*1. Λογισμικό*

*Excel -* Φύλλα υπολογισμού αντικειμενικών αξιών*Excel** -* Υπολογισμός Πιθανότητας Αποπεράτωσης Έργου*Excel** -* Πρόγραμμα για διαγράμματα Gantt*Excel** -* Υπολογισμός κόστους κατασκευής μονοκατοικίας
*
2. Νομοθεσία*
*3. Έντυπα* 
Αναλυτικός προϋπολογισμός έργουΈγγραφο έκθεσης εκτίμησης ακινήτουΠίνακες αντικειμενικών αξιών ανά νομόΈκθεση εκτίμησης ακινήτου
*
4.* *Βιβλιογραφία - Βοηθήματα* 
Προϋπολογισμός ΟικοδομώνΓλωσσάριο ακινήτωνΔικαστικές ΠραγματογνωμοσύνεςΈγγραφο ΤΕΕ 9261/22.05.2015 - Προσδιορισμός Κόστους Κατασκευής Κτισμάτων
*
5. Συνέδρια - Σεμινάρια*
*Σεμινάριο -* Σεμινάριο ΤΕΕ: Εκτιμήσεις - Εκτιμητικές μέθοδοι*Σεμινάριο -* Σεμινάριο ΕλΕΜ: Εκτιμήσεις - Ορισμοί*Σεμινάριο -* Σεμινάριο ΕλΕΜ: Εκτιμήσεις - Τίτλοι

*Ευχαριστίες:*
Το eMichanikos.gr ευχαριστεί όσους συνέβαλαν στη δημιουργία του παρόντος καταλόγου.

----------

